# Terrible Experience and Horrendous Customer Service



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

You may want to retitle the review. It gives the impression the chisels themselves are horrible when it's really the company. And 2nd, have you tried contacting them through Facebook? They have a page and you can message them. Worth a shot as well.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Do they not answer the phone?


----------



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

It's August. They are probably on vacation.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

You could ask your credit card company to reverse the charge but I don't think it's been long enough. I do understand the frustration of waiting three weeks with no contact but a little bit more patience may be needed.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I think, by law, (not 100% sure) that if you do not receive your order within 30 days you can cancel the order.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I love my Stanley fat-max chisels :<))


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Report the transaction to your CC company and they'll pull the money right back out of the vendors account (yes, they can do that) and then you'll get a call from their CS within a day begging to know how they can help you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

https://www.ibctools.ca/contact/
the phone # is disconnected

Bat- why did you give 5stars in the previous review?

Credit Card question- will our CC cover foreign purchases? (IBC was/is Canadian)


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

1-416-264-9534

This number seems to work


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Off my watch*


----------



## Commarato53 (Dec 13, 2013)

+1 what Manianc Mike said. Go to Hartville Tool and buy a set of Sorby chisels, they have paring, mortising etc. Or get a set of 2 Cherries. I think Woodnet has a 15% discount at Hartville Tool.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

You haven't received the chisels and yet you have rated them as 1 star. SMDH . This is NOT a tool review.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> You haven t received the chisels and yet you have rated them as 1 star. SMDH . This is NOT a tool review.
> 
> - Dusty56


+1


----------



## Snowshoe (Oct 27, 2014)

I also bought a set of these chisels, but I bought them through Rob Cosman's site. They came right away and I was happy to give Rob my business. (His videos have been great and I have learned a lot from him.) He actually called me after I placed my order and gave me his cell number in the event that I had any questions. I find the chisels to be very good, and of course always very sharp, thanks to Rob's videos. /Users/jeffgall/Desktop/IMG_0268.jpg


----------

